# Rust removal



## RMO (Apr 3, 2012)

I am sure this topic has been addressed before, but I have not been able to find past threads about it. I just picked up a set of spring calipers and a brass divider with steel tips. While they function just fine the rust has built up over the years.

How do I remover the rust gently so as to not damage the tools? I have heard of solutions you can just soak the metal in, but I don't know much about them. Any advice would be appreciated.

Mike in Idaho


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 3, 2012)

Mike,
I'm not sure how expensive it is and personally have never tried it, but you might check out this or some variant of it:

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/s_trmt_naval/overview/Loctite-Naval-Jelly-Rust-Dissolver.htm

Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Mike,

Evapo-rust is a good one to try.
I personally use Boesheild's Rust Free.
http://www.boeshieldcanada.com/PR20.php

Have had excellent results and it is easy to use and does not eat the metals finish away!

Here is an example:






And the results:





And one more:





And finished:





Works great for me and i have used it on some NASTY rusty old metal!

Andrew


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 3, 2012)

here's a nice set-up;


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOx5URgjTiU[/ame]


----------



## portlandron (Apr 3, 2012)

One way is to use White Vinegar.

It's cheap, easy to get and can just be dumped down the drain when your done with it.

To use find a glass or plastic container that the object will fit in and pour in enough Vinegar to cover. Takes any where from a few hours to over night depending how bad the rust is. From time to time take the part out and wash under running water. The rust will turn black and can be rubbed off with a rag.

After doing this rub some oil on the tool as it will rust if you don't.


----------



## machinerguy (Apr 6, 2012)

A friend gave me a bucket full of 5 to 1 water & molasses that he learned of on a hot rod forum. Seems to work ok. Takes a week or two and an immediate water rinse and oiling to prevent flash rust. Cheap. Turns the metal black. Worth a try.


----------



## crab (Apr 6, 2012)

I use the rust free that Andrew has posted.I like it because it does not turn the metal black.Then I use the T-9 to keep the rust off,It's the best product I have found for this.
Bill L.


----------

